# English Premier League



## Chubbyfingers (Sep 9, 2016)

In the classified section of this forum, user name "3pm kickoffs" advertises UK TV has anybody bought a package or tried this service? Interested to know any experiences good or bad and how much? I am especially interested in EPL.

I am in Angeles and there are several venues where I can go to watch, but sometimes I just like to sit at home.


----------

